# Safbrew F2



## Lochem (27/4/14)

Has anybody used this yeast and what can you tell me about it? I see it advertised as having "the perfect profile" for bottle conditioned/cask conditioned beers. 

Is it a gimmick product?


----------



## NewtownClown (27/4/14)

Fermentis is a very respectable company and would not risk that respect by producing a "gimmick".
Many breweries utilise a yeast with neutral aroma characteristics for secondary fermentation.


----------



## kevo (27/4/14)

Sounds similar to this...

http://www.danstaryeast.com/products/cbc-1-cask-bottle-conditioned-beer-yeast


----------



## Lochem (4/5/14)

NewtownClown said:


> Fermentis is a very respectable company and would not risk that respect by producing a "gimmick".
> Many breweries utilise a yeast with neutral aroma characteristics for secondary fermentation.



thanks. wasnt sure wha to make of the ad i saw, but you have clarified things now 

cheers


----------

